# is there a way to remove the ignition switch without using the keys???



## adrietucker (May 6, 2013)

I have a 2005 gto and my ignition won't turn at all and I hope there's a way to remove it without the key in the on position. I also got my new switch with cylinder in today but the whole thing is disassembled springs and all! can someone please help?!


----------



## mananswers (Dec 28, 2010)

have you tried to rock you steering wheel back and forth while rotating the ignition?


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

There's an updated housing that fixes this issue. you don't need to replace your ignition tumbler just the housing it goes into. I believe its about a $30.00 dollar part. Mine was doing the same thing last summer. There's some detailed installation instructions on here somewhere.

Hers the GM part number for the updated housing

92234035


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Try this location for the detailed write up with pics for your fix!

How to: Ignition Cylinder removal and disassembly w/ pics! - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A fix may work as well as getting the part. I had a friend that had 2 replaced by a dealer with the "improved" part.


----------



## ppxstnr (Mar 7, 2012)

My new one was tight and wouldnt turn correct, so I fixed the old one. As far as getting the key to turn, shoot some canned air in upside down. Cooling everything seems to help.


----------

